
(Better) Interprocess Locks - squadrick
https://squadrick.github.io/journal/better-ipc-locks.html
======
squadrick
HN thread of the previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402594)

